# PXE-MOF: Exiting PXE ROM.



## narup (Sep 17, 2012)

i am new to this. I tried to open my computer and it shows this:

Intel UNKI, PXE-2.1 (built 083)
copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel corporation


Realtek PCIe FE family Controller Series v1.22 (03/16/10)
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting PXE ROM.

Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key.

I dont have much knowledge about it please advice me what i should do???
I also went to f2 and open Aptio setup-utility
It shows:
System time
System date
CPU type
CPU speed
HDD/SSD
ODD
Total memory size
System BIOS
Version
EC version
Language.

Please let me know what i should do from here???


----------



## narup (Sep 17, 2012)

I joined TSF and i posted my querry for the first time. I am not aware sure if it is right procedure. Please let me know.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Your hard drive may have failed . . it appears to be attempting to boot from a network drive.

You can run diagnostics on the hard drive by downloading the diagnostic tool for the hard drive brand and making a bootable disc.

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

See this for how to make a bootable cd:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To Add to what *Old Rich *is saying, When you press *F2* to enter *Setup* (Bios), go to *HDD/SSD* and see if your HDD is listed there. If not, then shut down the computer and check the cables. Makes sure the SATA Data Cable, and Power plug are plugged in to the drive and motherboard.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the hard drive is set to first boot in the bios


----------



## narup (Sep 17, 2012)

hello,
It says HDD/SSD not present in BIOS. How to check the hard drive is set to boot? Please let me know one step at a time. I can wait. Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> It says HDD/SSD not present in BIOS


Either the HDD is unplugged or it has failed. Shut down the computer and take the side off and make sure the power plug and data cable are plugged into the drive and to the motherboard. If they are and the Bios still doesn't recognize the drive, then the HDD has failed. You can test this theory by removing the HDD from the computer and attaching it via a USB Adapter or putting it in a* USB Enclosure* with a power adapter. If the drive doesn't spin up (vibrate, hum) it needs to be replaced.


----------



## narup (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you sir, i was wondering if You can run diagnostics on the hard drive by downloading the diagnostic tool for the hard drive brand and making a bootable disc as Rich suggested isn't it good idea than opening side off of my laptop?I have never opened it. Just let me know how to know the hard drive brand to download the diagnostic tool if its possible this way.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I'm sorry I was confused you didn't specify that it was a laptop. If the HDD is not recognized in the Bios, you can't run a diagnostic disc as the computer doesn't recognize that there is a HDD in the computer. 
You can Remove the HDD from the laptop and either attach it *Internally* to a Desktop computer, Via a USB Adapter or put it in a *USB Enclosure*. If the HDD doesn't spin up (hum, vibrate) then it has failed.


----------



## narup (Sep 17, 2012)

sorry for delay to reply. I have not opened laptop to take off the HDD, though i have other desktop but i dont have USB adaptor to check if the HDD is working or not. Please let me know what i can do to check the HDD without USB adaptar. This is the first time i am trying to fix my laptop and i want to be successful without anybody else help than TSF.


----------

